# Moving and Pregnancy



## Kilgore_Trout (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi All,
First off, thanks so much for the useful information posted here. I've already been learning a lot from the helpful posts. You guys are great!

My wife and I are currently in Cairo for two weeks on business/planning for our move to Cairo in early January 2013. We will be living in the city for 9 months while I work on a USAID contract. I studied in Cairo in the past and liven in Mohandiseen for 5 months in 2006, but this time we are going to be living in Maadi. Here is the kicker... shortly before I left for my last trip to Egypt we found out we are pregnant with our first baby!

We've found a flat we like in Maadi Degla, but are still looking for an optimal prenatal/birthing plan. My wife is due in June, so we plan on being here for the first three months of the babies life and would like to make sure we cover our bases. We're also hoping to have a natural birth and have been working with a midwife in the States. It seems like that option is less available here in Egypt although we have been in touch with the birthing center in Alexandria. If anyone could recommend OB/GYNs or other doctors around Maadi or Cairo who might be amenable to working with and American midwife that would be fantastic. Of course we also appreciate any and all other info/tips you could provide.

Sorry this first post is so long... we are both excited about this upcoming adventure and have lots of questions!

thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and of course to Egypt. 

Dr Hany is a personal friend of mine.. speaks very good English 

Dr Hani El Shafie
Paediatric and Neonatal Consultant
M.B.B.CH, M.S.C., PHD
Cairo University

Mobile 0123101620
Office 4, St 209, Degla-Maadi T 25198745
Al Shorouk Hospital T33044901
As Salam Int Hospital T 25240250
email [email protected]


----------



## Kilgore_Trout (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Personally - I wouldn't do it!!

1) it isn't free - and no way now for you to get expat insurance considering the baby is already on its way!!
2) the neonatal care leaves something to be desired.
3) No Post natal follow up or care - you have your baby then go home!
4) ok you want natural childbirth - good luck. The number of C sections here in Egypt is massive - many many women - even when there is no need have a C section.
5) also if something was to go wrong with the birth - if you are not in one of the main maternity hospitals then the chances of you getting to a hospital wthin the time frame requried are not good!
6) hygiene, cleanliness, training all leave something to be desired.
7) Many excpat ladies to home to have their babies - fro all the reasons above.
8) due tot he sheer number of pregnanat women here - the maternity hospitals are a little like a cattle market - dreadful.

You may find some who disagree with me - but I had my first baby in the Middle East - admittedly not in Egypt - and after having the other 2 I realise how poor the care was. My daughter had a couple of problems in the first few months and we went from Peadiatrician to peadiatrician trying to solve them - losing alot of money in the process. ANd my first baby - lucky I knew which way up it should go - but no aftercare - nothing totally on my own after being 'released' from the hospital.
ALso those who disagree may be those who had their babies int he expensive private hospitals!


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Biffy makes some great points, why risk it?


----------

